# الحب عالنت او(حب اونلاين)



## artamisss (19 مارس 2006)

ياريت تجابوا يا شباب على سؤالى  وان هاعمله استفتاء 
 هل فى فعلا حب على الانترنت يعنى ممكن اتنين يحبوا بعض من غير مايشوفوا بعضولا  مرة ؟؟
وهل ممكن  برضه حتى لو شافوا بعض الموضوع ده يستمر  ؟؟
 هو  موضوع جااااااااااااااااد جدا عاوزة اعرف رئيكوا 
النت   فيه مشاعر متبادله  ولا لاء؟ ولو فى ممكن الطرفين  يشعروا بيها ازاى  ومش شرط يكون بيحبوا بعض لة اصحاب حتى  واتعرفوا على النت 



 مطلوب التعقيب :36_1_31:


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 مارس 2006)

هو الحقيقة في حب عن الانترنت 
لية في حب على الانترنت نقولك لية علشان ممكن يقعدو اكتر وقت مع بعض على الشات دة لو كانو بينهم اعجبا قبل كدة يعني مثلا اتقابلو واخدو اميلات بعضهم فالنت اسهل طريقة  للاتصال واطولها كمان واحسنها 

اما بقة لو كان اول مرة تعرف ليهم على بعض بيبقى على النت بيبقى النجاح الى حد ما نسبي بس اكتر من 50% يعني انا شايف انه بيبقى الى حد ما ناجح علشان الى حد مابرضة بيقدرو يعرفو على بعض اكتر برضة بسبب طول الوقت 
وانا ليا واحد صاحبي فعلا خطب خلاص وكان متعرف عليها من الانترنت وهما الاتنين بيحبو بعض جدا وفعلا كل واحد وجد نصفة التاني 

بس دايما للاسف فية ولاد وبنات بيحبو يخشو يظبطو على النت ويعلقو ناس وبرضة فية بنات 
فدايما في الحاجات دي لازم في بداية التعرف يبقى فية حذر شوية


----------



## mony_05 (19 مارس 2006)

بصراحة انا كنت شايف ان الحب علي النت دة عبارة عن موضوع فاشل فحتي لو البنت او الولد اعجبو بطرف تاني فدة بيكون تحت قناع لان كل واحد بيتكلم عن نفسة وللاسف في نسبة كذب كبيرة قوي وفي الاخر بتبقي في صدمات ملهاش عدد اما بالنسبة انهم ماشافوش بعض وحبوا بعض فدة بيحصل كتير لان عندنا هنا في مصر بلد بلا مشاعر ((عيب البنت تخرج مشاعرها للي قدامها او الولد اللي يخرج مشاعرة للي قدامة يبقي مدلوق)) فللاسف شباب كتير بقوا بيلجأو للنت بحثا عن غاية الحب او المشاعر الضائعة او المكبوتة بمعني اصح
اما بقي دلوقتي فانا متاكد ان في حب في النت دة لان واحد من اعز اصدقائي فعلا خطب الاسبوع اللي فات بنت جميلة جدا اتعرف عليها من النت وهما الاتنين فعلا بيحبو بعض موت وشوفت اد اية خايفين علي بعض وبيحترموا بعض جدا بس يارب يكملهم علي كل خير 
وشكــــــــرا علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## artamisss (20 مارس 2006)

ممممممممممممم  كلام خطير  وحذر 
يعنى  افهم من كدة ان ممكن يكون فى  مشاعر على الانترنت  يعنى النت بيسهل تبادل المشاعر 
او الكلام اللى ميقدروش يقولوة لبعض عينى عينك يقولوة  على النت 

هى فكرة برضه  بس عاوزين بقيه الاراء والتصويتات:giveup:


----------



## answer me muslims (20 مارس 2006)

ممكن يكون فى مشاعر لكنها مشاعر كاذبه ممكن هما البيحسسو نفسهم بكده واعتقد اليحب من النت ده بيبقا عنده نقص  وفراغ بيملاه بالكلام ده حب على النت قال هو فى حب طبيعى لما يبقا على النت وعجبى:giveup:


----------



## artamisss (20 مارس 2006)

انت هاترجعنا كدة للنقط كتيرة للوراء  انت كدة بتقول ان مفيش حب اصلا  من الاساس


----------



## answer me muslims (20 مارس 2006)

لا سيبك من موضوع ان مفيش حب اصلا 
المشكله هنا ماهو الحب؟
لما واحد يحب وحده بالكتابه ده يبقا اسمه ايه؟(نقص)
ده نقص زى ماتقولى كده مش لاقى حب او مش عارف يعمل ده فى حياته الطبيعه فبيستخدم النت كستارة لاكن ان الواحد يحب وحده بالكتابه ده اسمه هبل


----------



## answer me muslims (20 مارس 2006)

معلش عايز احكيلك قصه حصلت حقيقى مع واحد صحبى مرة صحبى ده اتعرفلك على وحده من الياهو وكل يوم يكلمو بعض لحد ماوصله كلمه بحبك وبحبيك والى نهايته وهو يقولها انا بحبك اوى وهى تقوله انا بحبك اوى تخيلى قعد على الحال ده حوالى سنه وبالكتابه فقطططط والبنت دى بقت حياته كلها حب بقا يعدى هذه المرحله فقال لها لازم اقبلك فقالت له ماشى فالمهم قال لها طيب اعرفك ازاى ولا انتى تعرفينى ازى فقالت له انا هكون لبسه كوفيه حمراء المهم صحبنا ده راح حسب الميعا تخيلى لاقى ايه لاقاه واحد لابس الكوفيه الحمرا شكله عامل زى يونس شلبى بيقوله هاهاهاهاهاهاها ضحكت عليك ايه رائيك هاهاهاهاها
طبعا صحبى ده رمى الرجل فى النيل وكانت حكايه المهم حد استفاد او فهم انا عايز اقول ايه من القصه الحقيقيه دى؟


----------



## +Dream+ (20 مارس 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> ياريت تجابوا يا شباب على سؤالى وان هاعمله استفتاء
> هل فى فعلا حب على الانترنت يعنى ممكن اتنين يحبوا بعض من غير مايشوفوا بعضولا مرة ؟؟
> وهل ممكن برضه حتى لو شافوا بعض الموضوع ده يستمر ؟؟
> هو موضوع جااااااااااااااااد جدا عاوزة اعرف رئيكوا
> ...


 
أولا 

*هل فى فعلا حب على الانترنت يعنى ممكن اتنين يحبوا بعض من غير مايشوفوا بعضولا مرة ؟؟*

*ايوة ممكن يكون فى حب عن طريق النت بس بيكون حب مزيف لأن كل واحد بيتجمل قدام التانى و فيه ناس بتقول حاجات كدب عن نفسها عشان الطرف الاخر يتعلق بيها *

*وهل ممكن برضه حتى لو شافوا بعض الموضوع ده يستمر ؟؟*

*و هنا يكمن الخطر لما الولد يطلب من البنت انها تشوفه و هى توافق فهياخد فكرة عنها انها ممكن تقابل اى حد غيرة برضه و سيكون فكرة مش حلوة عنها*


** الانترنت ليس مجال للحب و الزواج *
*فالزواج مسؤليه و ليس لعبه *
*فاظن انه يوجد احتمال ان يجد كل طرف فى الاخر عيوب على الحقيقه قد تكون خافيه عن بعضهم البعض فى خلال فترة التعارف عن الانترنت و يصدموا *
*او يتم الزواج و بعدها تتحول حياتهم الى جحيم لا يطاق*

*ارجو من جميع البنات و الاولاد ان لا يتركوا مشاعرهم لوهم حب الانترنت حتى لا يصدموا *
*و هذا رائي و شكرا*
*اختكم الكبيرة دريم *


----------



## †gomana† (20 مارس 2006)

*كلامك يا انسر صح جدا*
*النت ده عبارة عن ايه ما إلا انها شبكة او حيطة موجودة بين اتنين على النت فى الشات بيكلموا بعض *
*وانتى اش عرفك ان مشاعر الكلام اللى بيقولها صح او جاد فى كلامه *
*ده ممكن واكيد طبعا ان الولد يظهر انه بيحبك بالكلام وهو مفيش اى حاجة خالص يعنى بيتسلى بمشاعر البنت ديه من الاخر*
*يقعد يغنى فى دماغها او يشوف ايه النقص عندها وهو يدهولها بطريقة تانية انه يعرفها ان النقص واللى نقصاها فى حياتها موجود عنده هو بس*

*يعنى يحببها فيه *

*صدقينى النت ماهو الا حيطة عالية اوى بين العبط اللى بيحبوا بعض على النت*

*وانتى بتقولى هل فى حب فعلا على رأى دريم فى حب بس مزيف وده بيجى ازاى ؟؟؟*

*من التعود انك بتكلمى شخص واحد بس وكل يوم وفى اليوم رغى بال10 ساعات فبيجى من التعود على الشخص ده وفى يوم لو مش قعدتتى ع النت تحسى بقى انه واحشك والكلام الفاضى ده وتوهمى نفسك انك بتحبى الشخص ده وتجرى وراء اوهام الحب ووجع الدماغ*

*وسورى انى طولت عليكى *

*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## artamisss (20 مارس 2006)

ردود قويه  واجابات  اقوى  وتحذيرات ................
 فين بقيه الاعضاء  يشرفونا بحضورهم معانا  هنا 
 الموضوع  كل مدى بيسخن  زيادة :new2:


----------



## whocares (20 مارس 2006)

الإنترنت سيكون طريقة للقاء بعضهم ببعض و الكلام عن الحب ربما يكون حقيقي و صادق أو لا يعتمد على الشخصين، و إذا أرادو الإلتقاء و بعد اللقاء تستمر العلاقة و تصبح حقيقية واقعة. طبعا في ناس صريحة و في ناس إستغلالية و ممكن تكذب من وراء ستارة النت فيجب توخي الحذر.

نحن هنا في المنتدى كيف نضمن إن اللي نتكلم معهم مش كذابيين و متخفيين؟

- بالكلام، هدفه، و ثمار المعاملة. و حتى هذا ممكن يضل و لكن الحاسة السادسة ممكن تساعد الفرد للحكم العادل على الآخر و أنا أفضل توخي الحذر الشديد و البحث الكثير قبل التعلق بأحد على الشات أو المنتدى. طبعا الوحيد الذي نثق به من غير النظر وجها لوجه هو الرب و أعتقد أن الناس يستطيعون التعرف على بعض شخصيل بدل الكمبيوتر في حالة العلاقات الغرامية.


----------



## artamisss (20 مارس 2006)

الغالبيه  يقولون  يرفضون  التعامل مع الانترنت  على انه يوصل المشاعر  عبر الاسلاك 
 واقل من  النصف مؤيدون للفكرة :36_19_2:


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 مارس 2006)

*ياجماعه لازم نفرق مابين اتنين فعلا قابلو بعض وبين اتنن عمرهم ماشافو بعض *
*يعني حل لو اتنين بيبحبو بعض النت هاايساعدهم ولا لا في انهم يتعرفو على بعض اكتر*


----------



## answer me muslims (20 مارس 2006)

كلامك رائع ياجومانه:36_3_11:


----------



## †gomana† (20 مارس 2006)

*اشكرك اخى العزيز انسر على ردك *
*ربنا يباركك ويحافظ على اولاده*


----------



## artamisss (20 مارس 2006)

فعلا  كلام رامى دة  لازم ناخد بالنا منه  كويس قوى 
 فى   طرفين عارفين بعض وحابين بعض والنت بيساعد على نقل المشاعر  بينهم 

وفى طرفين لا يعرفوا ولا شاااااافو بعض  لكنهم   بيحبوا بعض عن طريق النت  مين الصح فيهم  هو دة سؤال التصويت


----------



## blackguitar (20 مارس 2006)

هل فى فعلا حب على الانترنت يعنى ممكن اتنين يحبوا بعض من غير مايشوفوا بعضولا مرة ؟؟

*اولا انا عاوز اشرح ما هو الحب *
*الحب مش مجرد مشاعر بين اتنين والا كان الصداقه حب والاخويه حب بل التعاطف حب*
*الحب دراسه ............ ازاى ممكن احب انسانه مشفتهاش قبل كده معرفش حركتها ازاى معرفش بتتعامل مع الناس ازاى *
*العلاقه على النت بتكون بين اتنين بس .........وياريتهم شايفين بعض *
*محدش فيهم شاف التانى بيتعامل مع الناس ازاى .......بيتعامل مع المشاكل ازاى........طريقه تفكيره حتى ازاى*
*لكن كل اللى بيحصل مجرد نقاشاات عاديه جدا ويمكن توصل لأسرار يحكوها لبعض لكن لا تتطرأ لمرحله الحب*
*الحب مش مجرد مشاعر .... لكن فكر فاهم فكر ........افكار واتجاهات متقاربه ........اعجاب باسلوب تعامل بين طرفين*
*اذا علاقه تعتمد على النت فقط لا تؤدى الى الحب واذا ادت هيكون وهم*
وهل ممكن برضه حتى لو شافوا بعض الموضوع ده يستمر ؟؟

*هنا بقى الموضوع يختلف*
*انا منكرش النت ممكن يولد صداقات قويه جدا لان اهم ما فى الصداقه الصراحه التامه وان كل من الطرفين يفهم التانى ..........ده ممكن تحقيقه فالنت*
*وممكن برده وجود اعجاب بين طرفين فالنت لان الاعجاب بيكون بالشكل باسلوب هزار باى حاجه*
*لكن بفرض ان الطرفين شافوا بعض وقعدوا مع بعض ............بعض من الاجزاء المختفيه بسبب النت هتتكشف ولو حتى ابسطها مثل حركه العين او الايدى ........كل هذه الاشياء بطريقه لا اراديه تحرك مشاعر الطرفين دون ان ندرى ولكن هل تصل للحب؟؟؟*
*هنا تبدأ المسيرة............هل الطرفين سيروا بعض مرة واحده فقط؟؟ ام اكثر من مرة؟؟*
*هل ستسمر العلاقه مجرد انهم يرون بعض فى مكان ما لا احد معهم ام ستطور لان يعرف عائلتها او اصداقائها او العكس؟*
*وزى ما قالت دريم....... الحب يتمم بالزواج والزواج عبارة عن حياه لا نحكم عليها بالشكل او الابتسامه او كلمه بحبك الموضوع محتاج دراسه*​
النت فيه مشاعر متبادله ولا لاء؟ ولو فى ممكن الطرفين يشعروا بيها ازاى ومش شرط يكون بيحبوا بعض لة اصحاب حتى واتعرفوا على النت 




*النت فيه مشاعر متبادله فعلا ومشاعر راقيه مثل مشاعر الصداقه والشعور بالمشاعر دى بيتم من خلال الاحساس بالاهتمام بمشاكل الاخر وغيرها ولكن هذا ليس معناه الحب فليست كل مشاعر الاهتمام هيه حب*​ ​


----------



## †gomana† (21 مارس 2006)

*بصى مافيش حاجة اسمها ان مشاعر بتوصل عن طريق النت ازاى يعنى مش فاهمة ازاى؟؟؟؟*

*ازاى بتوصلى مشاعر حقيقية ورا حيطة سدة مش عارفة هل فعلا بيتكلم صح ولا غلط ؟؟*


----------



## blackguitar (21 مارس 2006)

*معلش يا جيجى الخداع لو مقصود هيتم حتى بدون نت *
*المشاعر ملهاش دعوة بالقريب والبعيد ..........فيه مشاعر ممكن تتم فالنت لو كان الاتنين صادقين *
*لكن انا رافض تماما فكرة حب وارتباط من النت*
*لكن ممكن وجود مشاعر اخوة وصداقه فالنت لان بعض المشاعر مش بتحتاج المواجهه*


----------



## artamisss (21 مارس 2006)

يعنى  دلوقتى احنا متفقين على حاجه  انهم لو ماشفوش بعض تبقى مشكله  يبقى غلط  
لكن لو كانوا عارفين بعض مسبقا  يبقى النت  بيقوم بدور  فى توطيد الرباطات شويه 
 طيب  يعنى  على كدة بقى  ممكن النت يقوم بدور الخاطبه ولا لاء:36_3_18:


----------



## nabil (21 مارس 2006)

انا من رايئ ان الموضع دة فاشل بس مش عارف اقول اية لانة ممكن يحصل نوع من التوافق الذهني ف الافكار بغض النظر عن الشكل بس لو تم يبقى احتمالين
الاول / ان الي اقاموا العلاقة يامه قمه الذكاء لدرجة انهم عرفو شخصيات بعض من الحوار
الثاني / العـــــكــــــــــس لان عقلهم المريض هيئ ليهم علاقات ليس لها نوع من الصحة 
واكثر الناس وقوعاً في هذه المشكله هم الناس الباحثين عن علاقات عاطفية اشباع للرغبات  او الحالة التفسية زي الطفل يعني واعتقد ان الي دارس علم نفس ممكن يفهم قصدي...........بس دا يمكن يعتبر قضية غير طبيعية للشباب.


----------



## †gomana† (21 مارس 2006)

*بس يا بلاكوتا المشاعر دايما بتعتمد على الاحساس بالطرف الاخر دايما *
*ومش معقول انت هاتحس بحد عن طريق النت*
*انا كنت فاكرة ومصدقة دايما ان فى مشاعر واحاسيس عبر الستارة او الشبكة النت ديه بس عرفت واتعلمت عن تجربة *
*ممفيش فعلا مشاعر صادقة بتلاقيها من النت بجد انت ممكن تكون صادق فى كلامك ومشاعرك تجاه الشخص التانى انما هو من ناحيتك بيوهمك ان فى احاسيس ولا كدب ونفاق *

*وسورى على الاطالة*


----------



## ميرنا (21 مارس 2006)

*ولا غير النت يا جيجى اللى اتلسع مرا يخاف يصدق نفسه بعد كدا ممكن يكون قدامك ويعرف يضحك عليكى *


----------



## My Rock (21 مارس 2006)

*التعرف و الالتقاء بأشخاص جدد عن طريق الانترنت قد يكون مسألة عادية, لكن بدأ الحب لشخص لم تره و لا تعرف عنه شئ سوى ما يقوله لك هو الخطأ الكبير*
*فسيبدأ الانسان بالتصور و رسم صورة غير حقيقة عن الشخص المقابل و هنا تكمن المشكلة لو كانت الصورة الحقيقة غير مطابقة لهذه الصورة*

*لكن لا ننسى ان الانترنت هو وسيلة اتصال, ولو استخدم بطريقة مثالية, قد يكون ناجح...*


----------



## artamisss (22 مارس 2006)

هاااااااا   رد المشرف العام  سكتكوا  ولا ايه  ههههههههههه 
  طيب  بس يا روك  فى المشاركات السابقه من الاعضاء فى الموضوع  فى ناس كتير  وافقت ان يكون وسيله لتبادل المشاعر  بين الاطراف المتنازعه  سورى  قصدى اللى بيحبوا بعض  سواء كانو اصدقاء او  محبين  
 ها ايه رئى  بقيه الناس :dntknw:


----------



## ToMa (24 مارس 2006)

*اسمحولى اقول رأيى فى الموضوع ده لانى شوفته كتير جدا مع ناس اعرفهم*​ 
*انا شايف ان الموضوع بالنسبة للولد بيكون عبارة عن حالة فراغ عاطفى او بمعنى اصح الولد بيكون حاسس ان فى حاجة نقصاه وبمجرد ما بيلاقى بنت بتكلمه لفترات طويلة خياله المريض بيفسر كل كلمة على انها بتحبه*

*لكن هل الخطأ كله بيقع على الولد بس ؟؟؟*

*طبعا لأ لان انا شوفت نوعية من البنات بتاخد موضوع الحب عن طريق النت وسيلة للتسلية وعشان تملى وقت الفراغ وساعات كتير هى اللى بتشجع الولد انه يفهم كلامها على انها بتحبه*

*يعنى مثلا انا هقولكم على موقف شوفته قدامى :*

*ولد حاول يكلم بنت على النت وهى متعرفوش اساسا ومع ذلك رحبت جدا ، المهم بعد فترة الولد حس ان كلام البنت ابتدى يتغير عشان كده قالها انه مش عايز يتكلم معاها تانى ... تفتكروا رد فعل البنت كان ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*فجأة وبدون اى مقدمات قالت للولد انا بحبك ونفسى ارتبط بيك اوى بس خايفة احبك ويكون حب من طرف واحد واتعب انا فى الاخر !!!!!!!!!!!*

*شوفتوا المصيبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​ 
*يعنى خلاصة القول ان لو حصل حب بين ولد وبنت على النت ده بيكون نتيجة للفراغ العاطفى والروحى اللى بيعيشوه ... ومن رأيى انه مش دايماً صح ومش دايماً غلط *


----------



## artamisss (24 مارس 2006)

توما  اولا برحب بيك فى  ركنى الاخضر  الركن الاجتماعى  بتاعى ههه:81ls: 
 بس انت مش ملاحظ انك  حاطط تناقضات فى كلامك  يعنى انت  الامثله اللى قلتها 
 كلها  تؤكد انك بترفض رفض العلاقه على النت  باى شكل من الاشكال  
وبعدين فى الاخر  تقول:
رأيى انه مش دايماً صح ومش دايماً غلط
 يعنى ايه دى بقى         ؟؟؟:36_33_7:


----------



## ToMa (24 مارس 2006)

> يعنى ايه دى بقى ؟؟؟


 :36_19_2: 

*اقولك يا سيدى يعنى ايه ده بقى *

*اولا انا كلامى مفيهوش اى تناقض :190vu: *

*بس عشان تفهم قصدى هقولك وجهة نظرى*

*انا فى حياتى عموما مش بحب ابنى حكمى على اساس تجاربى الشخصية او تجارب المحيطين بيا بس *

*لكن رأيى الشخصى بيكون بناء على تجاربى وتجارب اللى اعرفهم *

*وهنا فى فرق كبير بين الرأى والحكم *​
*فعلا زى ما حضرتك قولت انا الامثلة اللى حاططها بتأكد انى ضد الحب عن طريق النت *

*لكن فى حكمى النهائى قصدت انى اقول انه مش دايما صح ومش دايما غلط ... تفتكر ليه بقى ؟؟؟*

*لانى مش ملم بكل التجارب اللى حصلت فى الموضوع ده او اى موضوع تانى*

*عشان كده كان رأيى الرفض ولكن فى نفس الوقت مكنش حكم نهائى *

*اتمنى تكون حضرتك فهمت وجهة نظرى :36_1_38: *​ 
*ربنا معاكم ويبارك خدمتكم*​


----------



## blackguitar (24 مارس 2006)

> *بس يا بلاكوتا المشاعر دايما بتعتمد على الاحساس بالطرف الاخر دايما
> ومش معقول انت هاتحس بحد عن طريق النت*
> *انا كنت فاكرة ومصدقة دايما ان فى مشاعر واحاسيس عبر الستارة او الشبكة النت ديه بس عرفت واتعلمت عن تجربة *
> *ممفيش فعلا مشاعر صادقة بتلاقيها من النت بجد انت ممكن تكون صادق فى كلامك ومشاعرك تجاه الشخص التانى انما هو من ناحيتك بيوهمك ان فى احاسيس ولا كدب ونفاق *


 
*انتى قلتى "قد" يعنى احتمال يبقى مفروض منععمش الموضوع ولا نلغيه*
*عمر التجربه الشخصيه بتفرض قاعده .....مش معنى ان واحد جرب مرة مشاعر النت واتخدع يبقى خلاص النت مش وسيله تبادل مشاعر*
*انا مثلا جربت كتير وكتييييير برده اتخدعت .........لكن قصاد الكتير ده قابلت صداقات حقيقيه بمعنى الكلمه فالنت *
*ممكن انا اكون صادق فمشاعر صداقه ويكون اللى بكلمه كده يبقى ايه اللى هيمنع وجود صداقه قويه جدا *


----------



## Yes_Or_No (24 مارس 2006)

*طبعا هو في وعلي ايدي كتير وياما شوفت في البالتوك بالذات ويمكن مش هكدب يمكن انا جربت الحكايه دي بالرغم من صغر سني وبس المهم اللي فهمته من تجربتي ان لازم لو فعلا ناوي يحب يبقي الصراحه اول حاجه ودي الاساس في الموضوع كله وبعد كدا طبعا الانسان بيبان من طريقته بقي في الكلام وكدا وطبعا في الاخر امر ومشورة ربنا هيه اللي بتمشي *


----------



## blackguitar (24 مارس 2006)

*اخويا يس رغم ان ده اول احتكاك بس انا موافقك ميه فالميه فكلامك وده اللى عاوز اقوله من الصبح*


----------



## artamisss (25 مارس 2006)

ممممممممم  بصراحه انا لاقيت من الاستبيان 
ان اكتر من النص موافقين على  ان االانترنت وسيله  لنقل المشاعر


----------



## blackguitar (25 مارس 2006)

*صح هو ينفع لنقل المشاعر لكن فاشل فتحديد ارتباط*
*ممكن يكون وسيله تعارف زى الكليه ......... الكنيسه....الرحله لكن للارتباط لابد من اللقاء*


----------



## whocares (25 مارس 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> ممممممممم  بصراحه انا لاقيت من الاستبيان
> ان اكتر من النص موافقين على  ان االانترنت وسيله  لنقل المشاعر



أخت أرتميس (هو إنت إسمك ديانا؟)

الموضوع به تفاصيل ...

هناك شقين للموضوع عن "نقل المشاعر." 

الأول، محتوى المشاعر.

المشاعر هي جزء من طبيعة الإنسان المتخاطب و المخاطب في النت، و كذلك أفكار العقل و التحليل. في ناس تفكر بأحاسيسها و ناس تفكر بمنطقها. أنا أفكر بمنطقي أكثر من مشاعري، و أجد من الصعب إذا مش مستحيل أن أحب إمرأة على النت، بدافع التحليل المنطقي. و في ناس تفكر بعواطفها فلو في كلام معسل و حلو على النت، فسيتذوقوه بأفكارهم و قد ينشأ ارتباط (و ليس توغل) عاطفي حسي. لا أعتقد أبدا أن الموضوع هو "نقص حسي" كما قال بعض الأخوة الأحباء. فكلنا لدينا مشاعر و منطق و درجة كل منها تختلف من شخص لآخر بحسب طبيعة الأهل (الوالدين) و مشيئة الرب في وضع المواهب و القدرات ليكون البشر مكملين و متممين لبعضهم البعض، و لذلك "خلقهما على صورته ذكرا و أنثى خلقهم."

الثاني، أسلوب تواصل المشاعر.

النت يسمح بالكلام و التواصل، و إذا كان الشخص يفكر بأحاسيسه أكثر من المنطق فسيكون معرض أكثر من غيره على الإلتصاق بالكلام الحسي المؤثر فيه. و أنا لا أستطيع "نقل" أحاسيسي بالنت إلا إذا "تفلترت بالمنطق الحسي" إن جاز القول. إن تم لمس يد أو وجه المحبوبة أو سمع صوتها الخافت الموشوش في أذني فوقتها ربما تطغى المشاعر على المنطق، فالشرط هنا أن يكون الطرف الآخر متواجد شخصيل و ليس من وراء الأنترنت.

خلاصة الكلام أن " اَللهُ، بَعْدَ مَا كَلَّمَ الآبَاءَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ قَدِيماً، بِأَنْوَاعٍ وَطُرُقٍ كَثِيرَةٍ، 2كَلَّمَنَا فِي هَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ - الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضاً عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ.." (عبرانين 1).

أفضل العلاقات هي وجه لوجه. أفضل الصلوات (الصلات) هو في الخفية.


----------



## †gomana† (26 مارس 2006)

*كلامك صح جدا وعاقل جدا اخى العزيز *
*اشكراك على كلامك ده ونصايحك الجميلة دى*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## blackguitar (26 مارس 2006)

*كلام جميل اوى يا هوكيرس ومنطقى جدا وشكرا ليك*


----------



## artamisss (3 أبريل 2006)

انا  عاوزة اعرف حاجه دلوقتى  وسالت سؤال  محدش رد عليه 
النت ينفع يكون مكان الخاطبه؟؟ 
لو اه    ليه ؟    ولو   لاء  برضه ليه؟


----------



## Yes_Or_No (3 أبريل 2006)

*يا ستي صدقيني ينفع المهم يكون في حبببببببببببببببببب *

*لو في حب مش هيبقي في مشاكل *


----------



## artamisss (3 أبريل 2006)

يعنى   اليحب على كدة يجى  فى ال مرحله التاليه  بعد مايشوفوا بعض 
يعنى اتعرفوا علىالنت   وبعدين يشوفوا بعض وبعدين  يقرروا يحبوا بعض ولا لاء ؟ 
هو دة  قصدكو


----------



## ramyghobrial (7 أبريل 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> يعنى اليحب على كدة يجى فى ال مرحله التاليه بعد مايشوفوا بعض
> يعنى اتعرفوا علىالنت وبعدين يشوفوا بعض وبعدين يقرروا يحبوا بعض ولا لاء ؟
> هو دة قصدكو


 
مش كدةبرضة ياديانا اعتقد في الوقت دة بيبقى فية اقتناع كدة كدة هايحبها هايحبها حتى لو مكنش هي الصورة اللي كانت في خياله فهتلاقية شوية وهايقلب والكلام دة بالنسبة للاتنين
والحقيقة وانا بقلب في النت كدة لقيت موضع مشابة وعجبني راي واحد من القراء ياريت تبقي تقوليلي رايك فية هو عجبني الصرحه


الصداقة اختيار... عهد ... وعد.... ميثاق 

الصداقة مشاعر متبادلة .. إحاسيس مدفونة بالقلب 

همسات في ضجيج الحياة ......... صرخة في زمن يعشق الصمت 


كلمات... بل عبارات.... بل مواقف 

ذكريات على جدار الزمن 

فــلنقلب معا ً صفحات العمر ولـنقف عند صفحة الصداقة 

ولـتكُن تلك الصداقة صداقة نت فــهل هي حقيقة.. أم ...خيال 
1/ الصداقة تحمل في طياتها معاني رائعة ... فهل تؤمن بصداقة النت .. وتعتبر ذاك الصديق كــصديق الدراسة أو العمل ...؟

2/إذا كان جوابك السابق نعم أو لا ماهو السبب..؟ 

3/ صفات الشخص هي مرآته .. فــما هي الصفات التي جذبتك لصديق النت ..؟ 

4/ للصداقة حدود وأبعاد هل تكتفي بالصداقة داخل المنتدى أو الشات .. ام تتعدى فــتصل ماسنجر ..جوال .. مقابلة ..؟ 

5/ الحياة خطوات .. فــعثرات ... فــسقوط .. موقف مؤلم حصل لك أكان هذا الصديق بجوارك .. ؟ أذكر الموقف...

6/ الحياة سلسلة من الأحداث فبــحلقة من حلقات هذه السلسلة بكى ذاك الصديق يا ترى 
هل تمسح أول قطره من دموعه أم أخر قطره...؟ 

7/ اتفاق.. اختلاف .. اجتماع .. افتراق .. أمورا متناقضة .. لو حصل خلاف بينك وبينه
هل ترتب أوراقك وتعيد حساباتك .. أم تترك المكان الذي جمعك به..؟ ( شات او المنتدى ) 

8/ لــكلا ً منا زلاته وأخطائه التي دائما نحاول أن نخفيها .. أتى صديق النت ونصحك هل تقبل نصيحته ..؟

9/ نظهر الضحكات ونخفي العبرات نظهر القليل ونخفي الكثير فــهل تبوح لصديق النت بخفاياك وأسرارك ...؟​


----------



## Elias Saarkis (9 أبريل 2006)

The internet is like any other communication tool, so love can be felt on the phone and the Internet as well, the question is How true is your love? is it just for fun?


----------



## artamisss (12 أبريل 2006)

لا يا لياس المقصود  هنا  هل مكن انت  تحب واحده قابلتها  على ال نت من غير ماتشوفها 
 هى دى القضيه؟؟؟:66:


----------



## ميريت (28 مايو 2006)

mony_05 قال:
			
		

> بصراحة انا كنت شايف ان الحب علي النت دة عبارة عن موضوع فاشل فحتي لو البنت او الولد اعجبو بطرف تاني فدة بيكون تحت قناع لان كل واحد بيتكلم عن نفسة وللاسف في نسبة كذب كبيرة قوي وفي الاخر بتبقي في صدمات ملهاش عدد اما بالنسبة انهم ماشافوش بعض وحبوا بعض فدة بيحصل كتير لان عندنا هنا في مصر بلد بلا مشاعر ((عيب البنت تخرج مشاعرها للي قدامها او الولد اللي يخرج مشاعرة للي قدامة يبقي مدلوق)) فللاسف شباب كتير بقوا بيلجأو للنت بحثا عن غاية الحب او المشاعر الضائعة او المكبوتة بمعني اصح
> اما بقي دلوقتي فانا متاكد ان في حب في النت دة لان واحد من اعز اصدقائي فعلا خطب الاسبوع اللي فات بنت جميلة جدا اتعرف عليها من النت وهما الاتنين فعلا بيحبو بعض موت وشوفت اد اية خايفين علي بعض وبيحترموا بعض جدا بس يارب يكملهم علي كل خير
> وشكــــــــرا علي الموضوع الجميل


 

يا مينا اانا عاوزه اقولك حاجه ف النقطه دي
انا مش بقتنع بالمشاعر الي بتبقا ع النت وبس لازم الطرفين يكسروا حاجر ما ورا الشاشات
ويتقابلو ويتفاعلو مع بعض
العين لها راي ممكن الشخصيه تكون حاجه وتبقا قصه حب جباره لكن لما يتقابلو بيبقا الموضوع مختلف خالص وصحبك الي خطب اكيد قابل البنت دي واتعدو مراحل النت وكسرو الحاجز دا
ودا معناه انه حصلت كمياء بينهم وبقا زي اي تعارف عادي
مبقتش المشاعر محصوره ف حدود شويه كلام بيتقري ويتفسر علي مزاج كل واحد ويقعد يتخيل بيتقال ازاي
بقت المشاعر متبادله مش محصوره ف شويه كلام بيتقري​


----------



## hima85222 (28 مايو 2006)

أنا فعلا مع أنسر فى الرأأى دة يعني أية حب ومشاعر من على النت دة كلام

دة فى مرة واحد حب مراتوا وهما مش يعرفوا من على النت

طيب دة اسموا كلام

ربنا يستر كلامك صح انسر


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2006)

*يعم نت ولا مش نت هوا فى حب اساسا اتقو الله بقا كل يوم والتانى الاقى واحد ولا واحدا ملسوع من الحب 


الحب ملقيش مكان بينا كان بيخبط على كل بابا مستنى حد يخليه يدخل مكنش بيلاقى تفتكرو هيستنى ايه اكتر من البلاوى اللى 

بنسمعها ونتهم الحب 

كنت فى يوم مش بصدق الحب ولا ايه كلمه عنه لكن للاسف كنت غلط لانى الحب مظلوم الغلط الناس مش الحب بس بردو 

سابنا من زمان اوى لاننا ظلمناه كتير *


----------



## hima85222 (28 مايو 2006)

كلام كبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2006)

*يمكن كبير بس كفايه تعيش ايام ناس عشوها وتحس بيها دى تعلمك كتير *


----------



## ><)))))*> (28 مايو 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *يعم نت ولا مش نت هوا فى حب اساسا اتقو الله بقا كل يوم والتانى الاقى واحد ولا واحدا ملسوع من الحب
> 
> 
> الحب ملقيش مكان بينا كان بيخبط على كل بابا مستنى حد يخليه يدخل مكنش بيلاقى تفتكرو هيستنى ايه اكتر من البلاوى اللى
> ...




*طبعا فية حب
ممكن معاكي لا
بس مع ناس تانية فية
وكل واحد وحسب مفهوم عن الحب 
ناس كتيرة جدا اتعرفوا على بعض وحبوا بعض واتجوزا من على **النت*
_النت بقي زي اجتماع  نتعرف على بعض وبعدين ننزل نقابل بعض في بيت ربنا مثلا_
*لو المسيح مش في قلب الأتنين الي بيتعرفوا على بعض يبقي اكيد واحد فيهم هيجرج*


----------



## My Rock (7 نوفمبر 2006)

*النت وسيلة تعرف حالها حال التلفون او اي شئ اخر, فطرق التعرف لا بأس بيها, لكن صعب ان تترك علاقة تننو من خلال الانترنت, اذ وجب الاتصال الفيزيائي حتى لا تدع المجال لفكرك بتصور الاخر بحسب ما تريد و ستنصدم عندما تراه على حقيقته يوم من الايام*
*فلا امانع في التعرف اولا عن طريق الانترنت و بعدها التحول للحب العادي, لكن الحذر واجب...*


----------



## artamisss (8 نوفمبر 2006)

* بص لو انت  تعرف حد على الطبيعه اصلا  وبعدين كلمته نت هاتبقى الحقايق مكشوفه شويه ليه بقى  علشان انت اصلا عارف الشخص دة وalredy  معاك  فى مجتمعك وبتشوفه  ويهمه سمعه نفسه  فا درجه   التجمل  فى الكلام على النت  مش هاتبقى عاليه قوى  
بالاضافه الى انه هايبقى سهل تشوفه لو حصل ووقعت فى حبها  مانت عارفها  اصلك .....؟ظ

لكن تعالى ناخده  بقى من الناحيه التانيه  واحده انت ماشفتهاش اصلا  ولا تعرف عنها حاجه غير اللى هى بتقوله  وبس والله اعلم اذا كانت  تكذب ولا تتجمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وانت بقى كل اللى يتولد  جواك تجاهها  مشاعر  تعلللللللللللق  يعنى تبقى متعلق بيها  ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟
 علشان بتلاقى انسان تانى  بتحس انه بيفهمك  بيشاركك مشاعرك  واطووووووول  مده بتقضيهها  معاه  بتكون على النت  فا شيئ طبيعى  انك تتعلق بيه اكتر من عيلتك حتى ....

بسماينفعش  بقى واحد او واحده مشفتهاش اصلا احبها   الحب   نظرة ...فابتسامه.. فالقاء...
 يعنى بدايته  مواجهه بين الطرفين   فى ارض الواقع  شايفها على حقيقتها  وشايفاه على حقيقته   العين تبادلات النظرات  واشعلت الشرارة 

لكن على النت  فين الليله دى كلها   الكترونيات وبس  تنهيدات  فى الميك تحسسك انها بتعيط وهى بتضحك ......  تسمع كلمه  اااااااه  تفتكر انها بتدووووب فيك  وهى بتتالم من رجلها اللى نملت من كتر الرغى معاك 

التكنولوجيا حلوة  بس ماتنفعش تبقى خاطبه 

اما راى روك فهو كويس  فى حاااااله  اذا  اتعرفوا على بعض الاول على النت  وشافوا بعض على الطبيعه  مرة واتنين  قبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببل مايبقى فى قصص وروايات  دى تيجى بعدين 


اسفه للتطوووووووووووووويل*


----------



## artamisss (8 نوفمبر 2006)

* انا حبيييييييت  اطلع الموضوع ده تانى على الشاشه علشان الناس تتشووووووووووفه



 وتم دمج المشاركات فى موضوع  حب اونلاين  فى هذا الاستبيان حتى لا تتكرر الموضوعااااااااااات  *


----------



## Fadie (8 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا ماى روك على مرورك بس عايز اعرف منك



> *فلا امانع في التعرف اولا عن طريق الانترنت و بعدها التحول للحب العادي, لكن الحذر واجب...*


 
المفروض الفترة بين التعرف على النت و بين المقابلة الواقعية تكون اد ايه؟متزيدش عن اد ايه مثلا؟

ديانا شكرا على مرورك الكلام عقلى بدرجة كبيرة و صحيح بس مفتكرش ان فى حد ساذج للدرجة دى انه ميقدرش يفهم علطول اذا كان دة اشتغالات ولا بجد

عايز اشوف اراء باقى الاعضاء


----------



## meme85 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

*هو مفيش مقياس زمني للحب على النت .. 
انا اعرف ناس عرفت الحب على النت بعد خمس ايام بس من المراسلة!!!
وفيه منهم اسبوعين !! وفيه منهم شهر ونص !!
يعني مفيش مقياس زمني ..
بس انا في رأيي انا مبؤمنش بلموضوع ده خااااااااااالص , اي بلحب عن طريق النت
وارجع وأقول ده رأيي انا بس. بس غيري اكيد ليه رأي تاني. وفعلا موضوع يستاهل النقاش
شكرا لك يا فادي.*


----------



## artamisss (9 نوفمبر 2006)

ياجماعه الموضوع انا طلعته تانى  اهوة علشان الناس تشششششششششوفه وتتجنب التكرار 
معلش  ياجماعه بس يارييت  ماتزعلوش  علشان بس ايه دة لمصلحه القسم بدل مانكرر موضوعات  تانى 
وبعتذر لفادى مرة تانيه

ومشاركت موضوعه    حب اونلاين تم اضافاتها هنا


----------



## Fadie (9 نوفمبر 2006)

طيب شكرا جدا انا اسف مأخدتش بالى ان الموضوع مكرر و انا هقرأ المداخلات من اولها


----------



## artamisss (9 نوفمبر 2006)

و لايهمك يا فادى انا الى اسفه الحقيقه علشان ماخدتش بالى م ن الاول


----------



## Fadie (9 نوفمبر 2006)

انا قريت الموضوع ارائكم جميلة اوى بس لاحظت ان معظم اللى عارضوا الحب على النت بنوا افتراض ان الحب على النت كله خش و خداع و على الاساس دة قالوا انه لا يصلح او مش حب اساسا بس بيتهيألى كدة مفيش فرق كبير بين الحب على النت و الحب العادى لأن الانسان اللى بطبيعته غشاش و منافق بيكون على النت غشاش و منافق بردو بس لو واحد فى حياته الواقعية صريح و مش بيكذب يبقى مش ممكن يكذب على النت بردو

صح كدة ولا انا بخرف معلش مش خبرة فى الحاجات دى


----------



## soso86 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

انا رايي مثل راي فادي بلظبط انو الانسان يبان حتى من طريقة كلامه اذا كان صادق او كذاب وبعدين الحب على النت بيحصل اذا كان الطرفين هما متقاربين في الافكار وكانو دائما صريحين مع بعض وكمان اذا فضلو مدة كبيرة يكلمو بعض على النت فده حيخليهم يفهمو بعض اكتر .مع تحياتي الكبيرة لكم ,سهى من العراق


----------



## REDEMPTION (9 نوفمبر 2006)

*+*


سلام ونعمه ..

الاخوة والاخوات 

لم أقرأ كل المشاركات .. ولكننى تصفحت البعض منها .. فأسمحوا لى بالمشاركة معكم

موضوع رائع جدا .. ومهما تحدثنا فيه .. فسنجد هناك الجديد لنطرحه .. لانه موضوع حيوى .. ومن صميم حياتنا الواقعيه 

و أسمحولى أتكلم معاكم بالعاميه  

كتير أوى لما بنتكلم فى موضوع .. أى موضوع .. بنقول بعض الكلمات .. اللى جواها معانى كتير أوى .. وبتبقى محتاجه تعريف .. ووضوح 

فى موضوعنا .. قولنا هل الحب على الانترنت يكون ناجح ؟ .. وكلنا قولنا رأينا .. فيه ناس عارضت .. وناس أيدت ولكن بتحفظ ..

لكن أنا من رأيى أننا لازم الاول نعرف أهم شىء فى الموضوع .. وبعدها نقدر نقيم يا ترى فى أى وضع ممكن الشىء ده يكون ناجح .. الاهم أيها الاخوة والاخوات .. أن نكون على معرفه كامله بــ .. ماهو الحب ؟؟

علشان نقدر نقيم فعل ما .. لازم نبقى عارفين أيه هو الفعل ده 

الحب أتكلمنا عنه كتير جداً .. وناس كتير قالت فيه مشاعر .. وتعريفات .. وكل أنسان بيقول رأيه من خلال ثقافته .. وبيئته .. ومبادئه .. وحاجات كتير تانيه بتحكم نظرة الشخص للحب 

ومن وجهة نظرى التى أؤمن بها تماماً .. أن الحب .. هو أتحاد .. وتكملة .. وعلاقة قويه بين الطرفين والله .. وعلاقتهم بالتبعيه بين بعضهما البعض 

أتحاد فى الايمان .. والمبادىء .. والاخلاق ..  .. وتكملة .. فى بعض الصفات التى قد تكون فى طرف وغير موجوده فى طرف آخر .. كمثلاً تجد الزوجه مُدبره والزوج مبذر .. او تجد الزوج هادىء الاعصاب (( وليس برود  )) والزوجه عصبيه .. وهكذا .. فكل هذه الامور لا تعرقل مسيرة الحب الناجح .. فيمكن للمرء التغلب عليها .. بل و أحتوائها .

الحُب يكون كاملاً عندما ينبع من شخص ناضج .. يزن الامور بعقله اولاً .. ولا يتجاهل مشاعره أيضاً .. فينتج عنه حُب ناضج .. واعى .. متفهم للآخر .. ويمكنه بسهوله أحتواء الاخر .. وقيادة سفينة حياتهم  

فأنا كشاب ... لا أمانع أطلاقاً أن أرتبط بأنسانه (( تعرفت )) عليها عن طريق الانترنت .. و أقول تعرفت .. لانه لا يمكننى أن أقول .. أحببتها .. دون أن أكون قد جلست معها .. و عرفتها عن قُرب .. وتلامست شخصياتنا معاً .. 

لا يمكن أن أقول أننى أحبها .. قبل أن أختبر مشاعرها بدقة .. و أعرف طبيعة معدنها .. وقوة إيمانها.. و أن أعرف أيضاً أنها تبادلنى نفس المشاعر .. وكل هذه الامور لا يمكن أدراكها والتيقن منها على الانترنت ! .. فهناك مثل أنجليزى يقول .. لا تبع فراء الذئب قبل أن تصطاده .. أو بالبلدى .. مش هشترى سمك فى ميه  

فلابد من التقارب فى الواقع .. ولكن هنا سؤال يُطرح للفتاه فى هذا الشأن وهو : من ذلك الشخص الذى يمكنك ان تقابليه من مجرد حديث على الانترنت ؟!  .. مهما كان أحساسك بصدقه .. ومهما كان ثقتك فى أخلاقه .. فتذكرى أن ما بينكم هو  مجرد (( كلمات )) على صفحات الانترنت .. أو مجرد (( صوت )) تسمعينه من خلال التليفون .. وهذا بالطبع لن يكفى .. لن يكفى لحياه قادمه فى المستقبل .. ستتأسس عليها أسرة كامله .. تحمل الايمان المسيحى .. وصورة الله .. و يكون لها أطفال يحملون أسمائهم وصفاتهم ..لن يكفى مجرد كلمات او صوت مسموع تكوين أسرة ذات كيان فعال فى المجتمع . 

لذا ينبغى الحذر .. ولا أعنى الحذر الذى يؤدى الى الشك أو القلق .. ولكنى أعنى الحذر بحكمة .. فأنا أرى - من وجهة نظرى - أن الشاب الذى يتمتع بالصفات السابقه .. النضج .. وخافة الله .. و تحمل المسئوليه .. والاستعداد لها .. أجد أن هذا الشاب لا يتردد أطلاقاً فى أتخاذ خطوة إيجابيه عندما يشعر بميل نحو فتاه تعرف عليها على الانترنت .. او أُعحب بفتاه على الانترنت .. وهذه الخطوة الايجابيه .. تكون فى البدايه هى مقابلة أب أعتراف الفتاه فى حضورها .. والتحدث معه .. و أخباره بكل ظروفه .. كل هذا يتم بعد الاتفاق مع فتاته التى ستكون زوجة المستقبل إن أراد المسيح ... وبعد أن يشعر بداخله - وداخلها - أن هناك توافق فكرى و أرتياح  (( مبدئياً  )) .. ولا أحبذ أن تكون أول مقابله لوحدهما .. بل أرفضها بشده .. لان الامر لم يصل الى هذه الثقه بعد .. فقد أشعر بانه أنسان رائع .. ولكن ما اروع الحكمه أيضاً فى موضوع مصيرى كهذا .. 

فلا أرفض الحب الذى يأتى (( بعد )) تعرف تم على الانترنت .. ولكنى أرفض أن يُقال .. أن هناك حب (( نشأ )) على الانترنت ..

فهذا ليس حُب


اعتذر للتطويل  

تحياتى


----------



## العجايبي (24 فبراير 2007)

*الحب و الانترنت*

_*ظاهره رهيبه جدا ومنذ زمن ومازالت مستمره
وهى الشات والتعرف عن طريقه
ولكن للاسف تجد كل من يدخل الشات
يبحث عن علاقه اى كانت سواء مشروعه او غير مشروعه
هل يمكن ان يجد الانسان حب عن طريق هذا
هل ضاقت الدنيا حتى انك تبحث عن الحب فى الشات
طبعا السؤال ده لمن يبحثوا عن الحب هناك

ثبت مما نراه على الشات
ان كل من يريد التعارف انما لتسليه الوقت
وليس للتعارف والصداقه وهذا يحدث بنسبه كبيره
ونسبه لا بأس بها تكون قائمه على الصداقه
ونسبه صغيره جدا جدا ما ينشأ عنها حب
.... 
رغم انه توجد علاقات حب ناجحه
من خلال التعارف على النت
لكن
لماذا لانرجح الحب على الشات
اولا لان كله بيكدب على كله
انا ساكن معرفش فين انا شكلى ايه
انا بدرس ايه انا انا انا
والحقيقه غالبا ماتكون عكس ذلك
للاسف الشديد هناك شباب
كل شغلتهم على الشات يبحثوا عن بنات
وتوجد بنات كل همها انها تشبع رغبتها على الشات
وتجد من ولد يدخل بأسم بنت والعكس ساعات
للاسف توجد مهازل
ولكن اعتبر الشات جزء من حياتهم
وكله تحت اسم بسلى وقتى
انا معاكم سلوا وقتكم اكتسبوا صدقات
هنفترض ان اتنين حبوا بعض على الشات
تجد عند اول مشكله يقولك
ياعم دى متستهالش دنا عارفها من شات
وتبدأ المهازل
تلاقى واحد يدى لصحبه الاميل بتعها
ويقوله شوفها هترود عليك ولا لا
والعكس صحيح
وتلاقى ان البنت بصفو نيه ردت عليه
على اساس صداقه
او الولد رد على اساس الصداقه
يقوم حبيبها سايبها ويقولها
انتى بتكلمى معرفش مين على الشات
مهى مش غريبه عليكى
مانا عرفتك هن طريقه
وتجدها او تجده يلعنوا اليوم
اللى قعدوا فيه على الشات
..... 
ياجماعه الشات للتعارف للصداقه
حاول تعرف من خلاله الدنيا بجد
لكن للاسف كله يدخل ويقول
ممكن نتعرف
هو مفيش بنات
وصباح الـ ( ..... ) على شات مش عادى
واللى تسمى نفسها بنت وعاوزه بنت
والى تسمى نفسها الدلوعه
عاوزه اتعرف على واحد محترم
الخ وتعرفون البقيه
.... 
عمر الحب ماكان من على شات او غيره
بالله عليكم هتحسوا ازاى
صدق كلام اللى اتعرفتوا عليه
هتقولوا لو الماوس اترعش
يبقى قلبه يتنفض من الحب
ولو الكيبورد سقعت
يبقى ايديه سقعت من الكسوف
احسبوها وفكروا كويس
انتم اكبر من كده بكتير
انا لست ضد الشات
ولكن ضدد المهازل التى تحدث فيه
بأسم الحب

ربنا معاكم ويبارك حياتكم
صلو من اجل ضعفى*_​


----------



## بنت الفادى (24 فبراير 2007)

:new2: :new2: :new2: 
كلام صح بس مش فى كل الاحوال
اةة صحيح انت متقدرش تحب واحد او وحدة عن طريق النت منغير ما تعرفه وتشوفه 
لكن ممكن النت يكون بدايه تعارف​


----------



## artamisss (24 فبراير 2007)

انا بظهر الموضوع تانى على الشاشه علشان الناس متكررش الموضوعات اللى بتناقش نفس النقطه  الحب على النت والشات 

ياريت ياجماعه ناخد بالنا من تكرار الموضوعات علشان مايبقاش 10 موضوعات بيتكلمو فى  نفس النقطه


----------



## wael2050 (26 فبراير 2007)

hiii ya shabab
اولا انا اول مشاركه لى بس الموضوع ده شدنى انى اجاوب عليه علشان انا بالنسبه لى جربت الحب على النت ايام المراهقه زى ماباسميها (انا مش كبير اوى كده):spor2: المهم كنت باحب واحده على النت وبعدين حبينا بعض وجالى انا هاسافر بره مصر علشان شغل المهم طلبت منها اشوفها المهم هى رفضت وبعدين قلتلى انا بنت مقدرش اطلع والكلام ده المهم سيبتها وادنى لى سنتين دلوقتى ولا هى شفتنى ولا انا شفتها باضحك على نفسى كل مافتكر الموضوع ده مع انى ساعتها اليوم اللى مكلمهش فيه احس كان حاجه ضايعه منى وهى كمان ولو النت فصل او اى حاجه نكملها موبايلات ممكن حتى 5ساعات موبايلات المهم اللى اكتشفته انه كان لعب عيال المهم لفت الايام ولقيت انى باكلم واحده على النت وبتقولى انها بتحبنى قلتها ازاى وانتى ماشفتنيش قلتلى بس حسيت بيك وحبيتك هو فعلا فى حب بالاحساس؟من غير محد يشوف حد وكمان هى قلتى انها مستعده تستنى لغايه مارجع مصر حتى لو عشر سنين ياترى اصدقها ولا لا؟المهم انا اسف طولت عليكم بس اللى عايز اقوله انا كلمت يمكن حوالى 60بنت على النت واربعين منهم ممكن اقولك انى لو شاب اخلاقى مش حلوه كنت علقتهم بس نشكر ربنا انى خلتهم يفهموا الصح وبقيوا زى اخواتى بس عايز اقولك ان معظم البنات على النت ممكن اى حد يضحك عليهم زى مافى بنت شغلتهم انهم يتسلوا على الولاد وده كله سببه ان محدش شايف حد يعنى كله بيضحك على كله والمجمل ان فى ناس متعرفش تتطلع عواطفها غير عن طريق حاجه تخفى نفسها بيه متعرفش تطلعها مباشره للناس انظواء يعنى المهم انا اسف انى طولت عليكم بس حبيت اقول راى وربنا يباركم على المواضيع الحلوه دى 
اخوكم وائل:smil12:


----------



## نادورة (10 مارس 2007)

* انسر انت بنيت فكرة كامله عن الحب علي النت علي قصة واحد صاحبك؟؟ وبرضة الي بياكد ان حب النت كويس ووفي فعلا حب قوي وكويس من خلال قصة او اتنين؟؟؟
     مينفعش نعمم قضيه سواء فشل او نجاح علي حالات خاصة؟؟؟
  اما راي بقي عن حب عن طريق النت فدي وسيلة زي اي وسيلة واحد يتعرف علي واحدة........ 
النت وسيلة وبس ..................   للتعارف الشامل الواسع
   اكيد يا انسر لو حبيت بجد هتغير رايك الحب هو الحيااة 
  ربنا يفرح قلوبنا جميعا*​


----------



## نادورة (10 مارس 2007)

*هههههههههههههههه 
  حلوة قووووي يا وائل القصة الشخصية الي انت قلتها
   ربنا  يكتر من  شبابنا ذو الاخلاق العاليا  ​*


----------



## bondok (12 مارس 2007)

الحب ده حاجه جامده اوى 
ممكن يجى من نظره عين او من طريقة الكلام والاسلوب
ومما لاشك فيه ان الحب يكمله الارتباط فكيف ارتبط بأنسانه لا اعرف منها وعنها الاا كلامها
ومن هذا المنطلق يجدر بنا القول ان حب النت ما ينفعش 
بس ممكن تكون صداقه بمعنى انى اخذ رايها فى بعض الاشياء وهكذا
شكرا لكاتبة الموضوع الجميل وشكرى ايضا لللآخوة الاحباء


----------



## merola (16 مارس 2007)

انا فعلا اعرف ناس عرفوا بعض عن طريق النت و قابلوا بعض و خلاص حيتجوزوا قريب 
بس انا مش بعتقد بية اوى


----------



## merola (16 مارس 2007)

القصة تحفة يا وائل اصل الصراحة كل دة بيبقة تضييع وقت


----------

